# My growing WWII rifle collection



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

So when i bought that M-44 a couple months ago, I had no idea that i was going to become addicted to collecting WWII era rifles. I went to a gun show Sunday, and i was not going to buy anything, but i couldnt help myself.

I was looking to see if they had either a nice Mauser or an SKS. Well, i ended up coming home with this absolutely MINT, unissued, never fired Turkish Mauser.



























I mean there is not a dent or a scratch anywhere on this thing. Its still full of that grease junk they pack inside it when they store the surplus guns. I really want to shoot it, but i kinda dont want to pop its 64-year old cherry  (this one was made in 1944).

Here's the M-44 you've probably seen in my other thread.









And i decided to drag out Dad's old 1903, since it will belong to me one day, anyway 








I doubt this was actually issued either, because it is in such good condition.

So here's the group photo.









Im sure the collection won't stop growing, so i'll probably be adding to this thread. I dunno if you guys get excited about these old guns, but I know I sure do!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Very nice collection you have there USAFgsm. Even though my rifle days are over I enjoy looking at them. As your collection grows keep us up to speed with it and if you take one to the range don't forget your camera. Good luck.


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks baldy! Im sure i will be adding more to the collection soon. 

Do you guys think i should shoot the Mauser, or keep it in mint, un-fired condition? I bet its crazy accurate.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

*drools uncontrollably*


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

It was built for the purpose of shooting. It wasn't manufactured for just looking at. Just take the extra precautions if using corrosive ammunition. Unless you're one of those weirdos that buys functioning firearms that are chambered for available ammunition without the intention of shooting them.:mrgreen:

Seriously, it's a fine rifle. Enjoy it(though I'm not sure how you can enjoy it without firing it).


----------

